# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  isdn προγραμμα

## dougas

για να βλεπετε τη χρεωση στο pc  NTControl V2.2 στο google

----------


## sdikr

η χρεώση είναι υπηρεσία που ο ΟΤΕ θα σταματήσει σύντομα

----------

